# Der "Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5.0 Crack"-Diale



## OskarMaria (11 Februar 2005)

*Der "Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5.0 Crack"-Dialer*

Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die auf ihrer Telefonrechnung eine Dialer-Abrechnung finden. Und sich nicht erinnern können, solch ein Programm wissentlich gestartet zu haben. 

Da hätte ich vielleicht eine Erklärung. Wer manchmal den eMule oder eDonkey laufen lässt und von dort auch Cracks, Seriennummern oder Patches bezieht, könnte sich auf diese Weise einen Dialer eingefangen haben. 

Auf Grund eines Hinweises habe ich dort mal gestöbert. Mit dem Suchbegriff "Crack" habe ich recht oberflächlich nach Dateien gesucht, die zwischen 700 und 500 kb groß sind. Dabei bin ich schnell fündig geworden, alle Dateien waren auch recht schnell auf dem PC.

Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5.0 Crack-Serial-Keygen.zip - 663835 Byte
Norton Systemworks 2005 Premier Crack-Serial-Keygen.zip - 663832 Byte
Norton Internet Security 2005 Crack-Serial-Keygen.zip - 663826 Byte
Norton Antivirus 2005 Crack-Serial-Keygen(2).zip - 663802 Byte
Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0 German Deutsch Crack.zip - 645894

Alle diese Dateien enthalten folgenden Text - jeweils mit verändertem Programmnamen:


> [ WinZip Express Entpacker Version 2.2 ]
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Zum entpacken der Datei, wie folgt vorgehen:
> ...



Beigefügt ist jeweils eine Programmdatei & eine Datei mit Namen crack00.dat. Ausnahme ist die Photoshop Elements-Datei. Die enthält zwei  - Crack01.dat & Crack06.dat. 

Die Programmdateien haben folgende Namen:

Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5.0 crack-serial-keygen [p2p-11066].exe
Norton SystemWorks 2005 Premier crack-serial-keygen [p2p-11066].exe
Norton Internet Security 2005 crack-serial-keygen [p2p-11066].exe
Norton AntiVirus 2005 crack-serial-keygen [p2p-11066].exe
Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0 German Deutsch Crack [p2p-11066].exe

Startet man jetzt das Programm, sieht man folgende Fenster:







und nach dem man ok eingegeben hat:







Es handelt sich offensichtlich um ein Dialer-Angebot der beiden Brüder S.. Der Dialer stammt von der Firma Intexus. 

Nachdem Vertreter dieser Firma hier hin und wieder auftauchen, hätte ich ein paar Fragen.

- Die Dialernamen werden meines Wissens generiert, sind also nicht beliebig wählbar. Wie können solche Namen gestattet werden?

- Wer ist der Nutznieser der Dialereinwahlen? Denn für jeden Dialer-Namen gibt es ja auch einen Abrechnungsempfänger. Sonst würde sich das Geschäft ja nicht lohnen.


Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

*Re: Der "Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5.0 Crack"-Dialer*



			
				OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> - Wer ist der Nutznieser der Dialereinwahlen?



Ab 28:12:04 niemand mehr (falls die Einwahlnummer auf den Screenshot stimmt) denn die Nummer ist abgeschaltet 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8947


> *Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Nummer*
> ......
> Betroffen von der Anordnung der Regulierungsbehörde sind sieben Nummern. Konkret handelt es sich um die..... 90090001214 ....


cp


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2005)

Ein binär umgefrickelter Dialer ist nicht registriert, weil er einen anderen Hashwert hat. Ist der Hashwert des Crack-Dialers bei der RegTP bekannt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (11 Februar 2005)

Ich hatte natürlich die Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde überprüft. Die Rufnummer ist auf  Intexus GmbH, xxx, xxx Berlin registriert. Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: Fri Apr 16 10:01:02 UTC+0200 2004.

Der Dialer hat die Version IntexusDial 1.2.1.15981, den Hashwert B599616826D8C0520CB759A9367BB40A3AD65A1C . In der Registrierungsdatenbank habe ich nichts mehr gefunden. Mir ist/war aber bekannt, dass die Nummer Ende letzten Jahres abgeschaltet wurde.

Das ändert aber nichts am Sachverhalt, denn offensichtlich wurde mit dieser Masche versucht Geld zu verdienen.

OM


----------



## News (11 Februar 2005)

Wir hatten dazu schon mal was im Zusammenhang mit dem vermeintlichen "Mozilla Firefox"-Crack (sic!)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8186
Später war im Branchenforum übrigens zu lesen, dass diese Dialer nicht nur per Emule, sondern auch über Usenet-Groups verbreitet werden.


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2005)

Die Masche ist bekannt. Seit damals brütet die RegTP an Prüfungsergebnissen. Vielleicht kommt da mal was.

Wenn der Bastler seine Frickelware mit den neuen Hashwert nicht hat registrieren lassen, hat er auch keinen Anspruch auf Auszahlung der Beute.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer hat die Version IntexusDial 1.2.1.15981, den Hashwert B599616826D8C0520CB759A9367BB40A3AD65A1C . In der Registrierungsdatenbank habe ich nichts mehr gefunden.



Über die Versionsnummer kommt man auf einen Eintrag , allerdings mit einem anderen Hashwert,
 Betreiber, Nummer  und Dialername stimmen.....
RegTP

cp


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2005)

*Re: Der "Kaspersky Antivirus Personal 5.0 Crack"-Dialer*



			
				OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> - Wer ist der Nutznieser der Dialereinwahlen?


Den kann lediglich Intexus mitteilen, wenn Du einen auf diese Art Betroffenen und dessen Telefonrechnung hast. Doch leider geht auch diese Überlegung mMn nicht immer auf, denn:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nämlich ist das wie bei der Lotterie, gelle Dieter?
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90996#90996




Dieter hatte zuvor hier ein bisschen gepostet, z. B. das:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...meine Frage ist jedoch bis heute noch offen.


----------



## OskarMaria (11 Februar 2005)

Es ist für mein Dafürhalten doch ein großer Unterschied zwischen einem Pseudo- "Firefox-Crack"  und einem Kaspersky-Antivirus-Crack. Denn das erste Prgramm ist frei erhältlich, für den zweiten Dienst muss man bezahlen.

Ich habe mich mal kundig gemacht. Das Programm ist als Testversion per Download erhältlich, danach kostet es 40 Euro. Da mag es schon ein großes Publikum geben, das das Geld einsparen will. Und für die betroffene Firma dürften solche Angebote alles andere als lustig sein. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei den anderen von mir gefundenen "Cracks" ähnlich ist. Kleine Ironie am Rande - die Einwahl mit Dialer ist mit 30 Euro nur wenig billiger...

OM


----------



## stieglitz (11 Februar 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Ironie am Rande - die Einwahl mit Dialer ist mit 30 Euro nur wenig billiger...
> 
> OM


    
Die betrogenen Betrüger!


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

>


was ist daran so lustig, das sich eine  bestimmte Gattung von "Mitbürgern" mit den  illegalen 
Absichten  anderer  Mitbürger ihre Taschen füllt? Die tun ja wohl kaum aus dem Motiv  heraus 
illegale Downloads zu bestrafen.

Das ist genau so schräg wie der Spruch eines Bekannten, der die Abzocke an zu gierigen Anlegern
so kommentierte : 
"Immer noch besser in den Taschen der Abzocker als dem Staat" 
was dämlicheres hab ich noch nie gehört   

cp


----------



## stieglitz (11 Februar 2005)

@cp
mein Gott bist du humorlos.  

Da versucht einer sich illegale Keys zu besorgen und fällt dabei auf einen 
dialer rein. Das empfinde ich als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.

Damit will ich aber auf keinem Fall die Dialer-(Schimpfwort) in Schutz zu nehmen.
ok?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

bei allem was Dialerabzocke  betrifft, egal wen es trifft, bin ich völlig humorlos,
 das gebe ich ganz offen zu. Die Ironie blieb  mir nicht verborgen, lustig finde ich es nicht. 
Ein Blick in bestimmte Foren, deren unverblümtes Spekulieren genau  auf solche Zielgruppen 
 und jede Lustigkeit  verfliegt bei mir sofort.

Gruß
cp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Mit den Firefox und Linux-Dialern haben die Brüder mit der leichten Rechtschreibschwäche ein klassisches Eigentor geschossen. Die hier genannten Dateien existierten damals auch schon. Damit die Täuschung funktioniert, sind z.B. als Linux-Distribution oder Film getarnte Dialer mehrere MB groß. Für jedes "Stichwort" z.B. Firefox werden ca. 10 unterschiedliche Dialer generiert, die unterschiedliche Namenszusätze tragen (noCD, Keygen, ...). Jeder dieser Dialer hat einen eigenen Hashwert, damit die Dateien im eDonkey-Netz nicht als Fälschung entlarvt werden. Die *.dat-Dateien, die man in den Archiven findet sind Dummies, die immer die gleiche, sich wiederholende Zeichenkette enthalten. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## OskarMaria (11 Februar 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Firefox und Linux-Dialern haben die Brüder mit der leichten Rechtschreibschwäche ein klassisches Eigentor geschossen. Die hier genannten Dateien existierten damals auch schon. Damit die Täuschung funktioniert, sind z.B. als Linux-Distribution oder Film getarnte Dialer mehrere MB groß. Für jedes "Stichwort" z.B. Firefox werden ca. 10 unterschiedliche Dialer generiert, die unterschiedliche Namenszusätze tragen (noCD, Keygen, ...). Jeder dieser Dialer hat einen eigenen Hashwert, damit die Dateien im eDonkey-Netz nicht als Fälschung entlarvt werden. Die *.dat-Dateien, die man in den Archiven findet sind Dummies, die immer die gleiche, sich wiederholende Zeichenkette enthalten.
> 
> Nebelwolf



Ich frage mich dabei allerdings, warum dieses Treiben nicht längst öffentlich gemacht wurde. Denn nur so kann man der Sache Einhalt gebieten. Nach meinem Dafürhalten handelt es sich um höchst strafbare Machenschaften. Man rechnet wohl damit, dass niemand Anzeige erstattet, weil der Crack-Sucher selbst etwas Gesetzwidriges vorhat. 

Ein kurzer Blick ins Strafgesetzbuch zeigt:


> § 263, Betrug
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Und passend dazu Urteil Schokolade statt Haschisch:


> 2. Für den Tatbestand des Betrugs ist Identität zwischen Getäuschtem und Verfügendem, nicht aber zwischen Verfügendem und Geschädigtem erforderlich (vgl. BGHSt 18, 221, 223). Es ist in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt, dass auch derjenige an seinem Vermögen geschädigt wird, der eine Geldleistung im Rahmen eines verbotenen oder sittenwidrigen Geschäfts erbringt, ohne die vereinbarte Gegenleistung zu erhalten. Betrug ist daher auch beim unerlaubten Handeltreiben mit Betäubungsmitteln möglich (vgl. BGH NStZ 2002, 33).



Gruß OM


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Februar 2005)

@OskarMaria

Dietmar Vill hat "meine" Dialer an die RegTP weitergeleitet. Dort wird leider noch immer geprüft. 

Die Vorgänge sind hier im Forum dokumentiert worden und damit der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich. Dieses Forum wird von vielen wichtigen Leuten gelesen. Auch in diesem Thread schreibt ein Journalist mit, der den Dialerdrückern schon viel Ärger bereitet hat und sich eine gute Story nicht entgehen läßt. Gute Arbeit braucht eben oft ihre Zeit.

Wenn wir uns auf die als Open Source Programm getarnten Dialer beschränken, dann ersparen wir uns Nebenkriegsschauplätze und die ganze Diskussion über betrogene Betrüger. Unabhängig davon haben wir alle Dialer weitergeleitet, die wir finden konnten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2005)

Nahezu zeitgleich zu Nebelwolfs damaligen postings im November tauchte so was auch in einem russischen Forum auf. Siehe google "[p2p-11066]". Ich habs aber nicht verstanden und altavista half wenig...


----------

